# Handel operas



## Star (May 27, 2017)

I've just discovered Handel operas. I listened to Rinaldo in wonder at the sheer tunefulness, despite the daft plot. Now on to Orlando. Anyone else found out how good these offerings of the German Elglishman (written in Italian) are? Any recommendations?


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Star said:


> I've just discovered Handel operas. I listened to Rinaldo in wonder at the sheer tunefulness, despite the daft plot. Now on to Orlando. Anyone else found out how good these offerings of the German Elglishman (written in Italian) are? Any recommendations?


Hello.....................Alcina


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

Run, do not walk, to _Giulio Cesare._ There is a CD with Beverly Sills where she sings a divine "Se pieta" that brings tears to your eyes and a duet by Sesto and Cornelia (Blythe and Daniels) which is heartrending.


----------



## Eschbeg (Jul 25, 2012)

When it comes to tunefulness, _Rodelinda_ is a joy.


----------



## Taplow (Aug 13, 2017)

*Giulio Cesare*: Rene Jacobs, Harmonia Mundi: 901385
*Ariodante*: Alan Curtis, Virgin: 50999 07084423
*Rodelinda*: Alan Curtis, Archiv: 00289 477 5391
*Radamisto*: Alan Curtis, Virgin: 545 673 2
*Agrippina*: John Eliot Gardiner, Philips: 438 009-2, also Nicholas McGegan, Harmonia Mundi: 907063.35
*Serse*: William Christie, Virgin: 545 711-2


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

nina foresti said:


> Run, do not walk, to _Giulio Cesare._ There is a CD with Beverly Sills where she sings a divine "Se pieta" that brings tears to your eyes and a duet by Sesto and Cornelia (Blythe and Daniels) which is heartrending.


Yes! one of my favs!


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

My top recommendation is Giulio Cesare, but my favorite is an English translation that is on both CD (CHANDOS) and DVD starring Janet Baker as Cesare and a wonderful Valerie Masterson as Ptolmy's sister and James Bowman as Ptolomy's a counter tenor eek but a rare case where the counter tenor is a perfect fit.


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

Fritz Kobus said:


> My top recommendation is Giulio Cesare, but my favorite is an English translation that is on both CD (CHANDOS) and DVD starring Janet Baker as Cesare and a wonderful Valerie Masterson as Ptolmy's sister and James Bowman as Ptolomy's a counter tenor eek but a rare case where the counter tenor is a perfect fit.


i love this opera and version......Valerie Masterson :kiss:


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

just 2 since we are posting


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Early Sutherland adds crazy Fioritura and Eb6 to Rodelinda's final aria. :clap:


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

Agrippina


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Beverly Sills: Handel - Giulio Cesare, 'Se pietà di me non senti'


----------



## Razumovskymas (Sep 20, 2016)

Star said:


> I've just discovered Handel operas. I listened to Rinaldo in wonder at the sheer tunefulness, despite the daft plot. Now on to Orlando. *Anyone else* found out how good these offerings of the German Elglishman (written in Italian) are? Any recommendations?


Anyone else?? I may hope so!

:lol:

my favorites (purely based on the sheer amount of totally mad-beautiful aria's they contain) :

Giulio Cesare
Imeneo 
Orlando
Fernando
Lotario

And oratorio-wise:

Athalia
Semele
Solomon
Il Trionfo Del Tempo E Del Disinganno


----------



## KRoad (Jun 1, 2012)

I discovered the joy of Handel's operas about six years ago and rapidly became addicted. 

I scour the second-hand markets where they are to be had for €5.00 - €8.00. I recently bought two new - despite the eye-watering price of new opera CDs. I prefer studio to live recording though. The sound of feet on the stage and audience noise is something I just cannot abide with. 

Handel's Arias (and there just soooo many of them) are consistently superb. I find there are at least two or three real winners in every opera. The libretti often leave a lot to be desired though. However, in Baroque opera it is the music and not the story line that is king. This being said a copy of the libretto in English translation is a must. Unfortunately some of the translations are as horrendous as the plots themselves. 

I find H's Oratorios to be a very close second. In the case of Hercules and Semele, there is really nothing to differentiate them from opera (except for the very minor role of the chorus perhaps).


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

another version


----------



## JosefinaHW (Nov 21, 2015)

'Just popping in to post this again... almost impossible to move away from something so captivatingly beautiful!


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

JosefinaHW said:


> 'Just popping in to post this again... almost impossible to move away from something so captivatingly beautiful!


Yes! very Nice!


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Taplow (Aug 13, 2017)

_Vezzi, lusinghe e brio_ - Ginevre (Juliana Gondek)
*Ariodante*
Nicholas McGegan: Freiburger Barockorchester
Harmonia Mundi: HMU 907146.48


----------



## Josquin13 (Nov 7, 2017)

My favorite Handel opera is "Alcina" (then maybe Serse, Orlando...). I probably most like the Arleen Auger/ Della Jones "Alcina" recording, with Richard Hickox conducting (on modern instruments), for the wonderful soprano singing; although the Alan Curtis Archiv recording is excellent too, & well worth hearing among period performances (I haven't heard William Christie's Alcina).

https://www.amazon.com/Handel-Alcin...46&sr=1-1&keywords=Handel+alcina+auger+hickox
https://www.amazon.com/Alcina-CD-Ge...7105325&sr=1-23&keywords=Handel+operas+curtis

https://www.amazon.com/Handel-Malaf...8&qid=1527106951&sr=1-4&keywords=Handel+serse

https://www.amazon.com/Handel-Orlan...qid=1527107130&sr=1-4&keywords=Handel+orlando
https://www.amazon.com/Handel-Orlan...rd_wg=FuOGE&psc=1&refRID=RDRYPYEKTJ92SWAGM5Q3
https://www.amazon.com/Orlando-BARD...8137&sr=1-1&keywords=william+christie+orlando

There are others too, most of which have already been mentioned. I'd advise you to look for the big 'discount' box sets from conductors like Alan Curtis, William Christie, Marc Minkowski (& possibly Nicholas McGegan, and Rene Jacobs): such as this 9 CD Universal 'Eloquence' box set (in superb AMSI remasters) of Marc Minkowski's Archiv recordings, which is both recommendable & makes a good bargain (as it includes Ariodante, Hercules, & Giulio Cesare):

https://www.amazon.de/Giulio-Cesare...106365&sr=8-9&keywords=minkowski+handel+otter

I also find some of the earlier, more 'off the beaten track' Handel operas to be especially captivating--such as "Amadigi di Gaula" (& prefer the lively Eduardo López Banzo period recording, see link below; although Minkowski's Amadigi is terrific as well), and the underrated 5 act "Teseo" (Minkowski); along with Tolomeo (Curtis), Lotario (Curtis or Goodwin), Rodrigo (Curtis or Banzo), and Berenice (Curtis), etc. etc.

https://www.amazon.com/Handel-Amadi...06614&sr=8-1&keywords=Handel+Amadigi+di+gaula

https://www.amazon.com/Handel-Trion...106810&sr=1-2&keywords=Handel+teseo+minkowski

https://www.amazon.com/Handel-Tolom...qid=1527107646&sr=1-1&keywords=tolomeo+curtis

Of interest, many years ago, a dear, late composer friend of mine (a former student of Holmboe) told me that he considered Handel's "Tamerlano" to be the greatest opera ever composed! At the time only the Gardiner Erato recording was available. & I'm not sure whether any of the more recent recordings from Trevor Pinnock (DVD & CD), George Petrou, or Riccardo Minasi have surpassed Gardiner's account or not (?).

Among recent Handel (alto) sopranos, Ann Hallenberg is especially worth hearing, as she's remarkable (& has recorded many Handel roles, with Alan Curtis, and others):

https://www.amazon.com/Hidden-Hande...7105325&sr=1-18&keywords=Handel+operas+curtis
https://www.amazon.com/Handel-Ezio-...rd_wg=5DBRs&psc=1&refRID=NWVDFYNEBFQK9CSHSWV3

I also enjoy soprano Roberta Invernizzi in Handel, too.

https://www.amazon.com/Queens-Rober...rd_wg=jpiWz&psc=1&refRID=FSK9036RH36YAX9W5VMX
https://www.amazon.com/Handel-Caton...1527108283&sr=1-3&keywords=handel+opera+naxos (Catone is a pastiche of what Handel considered to be the finest arias by his contemporaries--Leonardo Leo, Porpora, Hasse, Vivaldi, reworked & all placed within a storyline.)

Invernizzi is also excellent in this oratorio (& in Fabio Bonizzoni's Handel series on the Glossa label): https://www.amazon.com/Haydn-ritorn...-1-fkmr0&keywords=naxos+handel+ann+hallenberg

Hope that helps.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Taplow said:


> _Vezzi, lusinghe e brio_ - Ginevre (Juliana Gondek)
> *Ariodante*
> Nicholas McGegan: Freiburger Barockorchester
> Harmonia Mundi: HMU 907146.48


Very nice except for that constant vibrato from Gondek.


----------



## JosefinaHW (Nov 21, 2015)

Gerald Finley, Rinaldo, _Vieni, o Cara, a consolarmi

_Just don't look at the screen._





_


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Handel - Rodelinda - Mio caro bene! - Joan Sutherland (Amsterdam, 1973)
I was in the audience.


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

Rogerx said:


> Handel - Rodelinda - Mio caro bene! - Joan Sutherland (Amsterdam, 1973)
> I was in the audience.


double like like!


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

Rogerx the opera in post 26 is also the one were Natalie gets a bit "undressed" (of course you knew that)


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

ldiat said:


>


Around 0:32 look at her biceps. She must either pump a little iron or do push ups, eh?


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

Fritz Kobus said:


> Around 0:32 look at her biceps. She must either pump a little iron or do push ups, eh?


now in one scene one should check out her pectoral muscles


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

ldiat said:


> now in one scene one should check out her pectoral muscles


Careful, the missus sometimes is looking over my shoulder.


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

Rogerx said:


> Careful, the missus sometimes is looking over my shoulder.


Yea i know i have to be careful also with all the sites i view.........NFL NHL MBL Horse racing forums those kinda sites


----------



## JosefinaHW (Nov 21, 2015)

ldiat said:


>


I'm definitely going to get a hold of this performance. Thanks, Id!


----------



## JSBach85 (Feb 18, 2017)

This is a comprehensive list of all my Handel's Opera recordings:

- Giulio Cesare. Jacobs/Concerto Koln.
- Giulio Cesare. Petrou/Orchestra of Patras.
- Giulio Cesare. Minkowski/Les Musiciens du Louvre.
- Tamerlano. Petrou/Orchestra of Patras.
- Tamerlano. Minasi/Il Pomo D'Oro.
- Arianna in Creta. Petrou/Orchestra of Patras.
- Agrippina. Gardiner/English Baroque Soloists.
- Ariodante. Minkowski/Les Musiciens du Louvre.
- Flavio. Jacobs/Ensemble 415.
- Flavio. Curnyn/Early Opera Company.
- Rodelinda. Curtis/Il Complesso Barocco.
- Riccardo Primo. Goodwin/Kammerorchester Basel.
- Tolomeo. Curtis/Il Complesso Barocco.
- Faramondo. Fasolis/I Barocchisti.
- Orlando. Hogwood/The Academy of Ancient Music.
- Rinaldo. Hogwood/The Academy of Ancient Music.
- Rinaldo. Jacobs/Freiburger Barockorchester.
- Arminio. Petrou/Armonia Atenea.
- Alessandro. Petrou/Armonia Atenea.
- Ottone. Petrou/Il Pomo D'Oro.
- Partenope. Minasi/Il Pomo D'Oro.

* _- Giulio Cesare. Curtis/Il Complesso Barocco_. Recently ordered.
* _- Ariodante. Curtis/Il Complesso Barocco._ Just ordered.

There are many recommended recordings to add to this list but unfortunately I do not have enough space for all of them. Other recordings that I would add but I don't own physically in CD:

- Hercules. Minkowski/Les Musiciens du Louvre.
- Amadigi di Gaula. Minkowski/Les Musiciens du Louvre.
- Teseo. Minkowski/Les Musiciens du Louvre.
- Tamerlano. Gardiner/English baroque Soloists.
- Oreste. Petrou/Orchestra of Patras.
- Alessandro Severo / Manzaro: Don Crepuscolo. Petrou/Orchestra of Patras.
- Ottone. King/The King's Consort.
- Ottone. McGegan/Freiburger Barockorchester.

I would start with Giulio Cesare, in my opinion one of the best opera ever composed.


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

would start with Giulio Cesare, in my opinion one of the best opera ever composed.

YES!


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

ldiat said:


> would start with Giulio Cesare, in my opinion one of the best opera ever composed.
> 
> YES!


Give me Alcina , any day of the week.


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

Rogerx said:


> Give me Alcina , any day of the week.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

ldiat said:


>


Bingo.................................:cheers:


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

Rogerx said:


> Bingo.................................:cheers:


cool i'll have a :cheers: with ya!


----------



## Taplow (Aug 13, 2017)

JSBach85 said:


> There are many recommended recordings to add to this list but unfortunately I do not have enough space for all of them. Other recordings that I would add but I don't own physically in CD:
> 
> - Hercules. Minkowski/Les Musiciens du Louvre.
> - Amadigi di Gaula. Minkowski/Les Musiciens du Louvre.
> ...


Nice list of recordings! Of the ones you would add, _Alessandro Severo_ and _Oreste_ are pasticcios - operas made up of music from Handel's other works (as well as, possibly, some outside sources - a practice not uncommon at the time). I have never explored Hercules as I considered it an oratorio. Certainly that was how it was originally performed. But more recently it has become well regarded, and has been presented as a fully-staged opera. It might be worth exploring. Thanks for the inspiration! 

I concur with your choices for Amadigi, Teseo, and Tamerlano. In addition to the McGegan Ottone, I also have the Petrou/Il Pomo D'oro with Max Cencic. I'm afraid I still can't make my mind up about that one. I find the aggressive style of the performance a little over the top. But I prefer Cencic to Mintner in the title role.


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## JSBach85 (Feb 18, 2017)

Taplow said:


> Nice list of recordings! Of the ones you would add, _Alessandro Severo_ and _Oreste_ are pasticcios - operas made up of music from Handel's other works (as well as, possibly, some outside sources - a practice not uncommon at the time). I have never explored Hercules as I considered it an oratorio. Certainly that was how it was originally performed. But more recently it has become well regarded, and has been presented as a fully-staged opera. It might be worth exploring. Thanks for the inspiration!
> 
> I concur with your choices for Amadigi, Teseo, and Tamerlano. In addition to the McGegan Ottone, I also have the Petrou/Il Pomo D'oro with Max Cencic. I'm afraid I still can't make my mind up about that one. I find the aggressive style of the performance a little over the top. But I prefer Cencic to Mintner in the title role.


For Ottone I also prefer Petrou/Il Pomo D'Oro over King and McGegan, Max Cencic is my favourite countertenor and I always like the operas when this guy is part of the vocal cast. If you like Cencic don't miss Porpora's Germanico in Germania in Decca, one of the best opera recordings I've ever listened to.

I may be getting Lucio Cornelio Silla HWV 10 by Europa Galante as well:


----------



## Eva Yojimbo (Jan 30, 2016)

Based on those I've heard: 

1. Giulio Cesare
2. Ariodante
3. Rodelinda
4. Alcina
5. Serse

If you count Acis and Galatea, bump it to #2. It's not only perhaps Handel's most tuneful work, but perhaps the most tuneful work I've heard from the baroque era. It perhaps lacks the dramatic impact of Handel's best, but for sheer enjoyment there aren't many works I place above it.


----------



## Eva Yojimbo (Jan 30, 2016)

Josquin13 said:


> My favorite Handel opera is "Alcina" (then maybe Serse, Orlando...). I probably most like the Arleen Auger/ Della Jones "Alcina" recording, with Richard Hickox conducting (on modern instruments), for the wonderful soprano singing;
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


I echo what you say about Auger and Invernizzi; two of my favorite Handel singers. Auger also recorded a fine version of Handel's Nine German Arias (as did Emma Kirkby and Carolyn Sampson). I fell in love with Invernizzi hearing her in those Glossa Cantatas; really impressive! There's a compilation of her recordings of those cantatas called "Handel in Italy" that would be good for someone who doesn't want to invest in the entire series.


----------



## Josquin13 (Nov 7, 2017)

Totally agree. Several days ago, I listed my 11 favorite Handel sopranos on the "Handel operas/cantatas" thread, with links to their representative recordings. I included Auger, Invernizzi, Kirkby, and Sampson, who you mention, along with Elly Ameling, Suzie Le Blanc, Monika Mauch (who's only done the Nine German Arias), and Julianne Baird, but also Ann Hallenberg, Dame Janet Baker, and Lorraine Hunt Lieberson, who are my favorite Handel mezzos or altos.

Most recently, I've liked sopranos Gemma Bertagnolli and Stephanie True in Handel cantatas, with Ensemble Zefiro & Contrasto Armonico, respectively. The following recording will be of interest, I believe, if you don't know it, as not only is it exceptional, but it includes the premiere of Handel's "Venus and Adonis", which was probably his first attempt to set English words to music: https://www.amazon.com/Handel-Venus...&qid=1527872144&sr=1-3&keywords=handel+zefiro


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Well I have Alcina, Amadigi, Ariodante, Caesar, Deidamia, Tamerlano, and Tolomeo. Need to listen more because I am only familiar iwth Alcina, Ariodante, and Caesar. Of course those are the three I have watched on DVD.


----------



## Eva Yojimbo (Jan 30, 2016)

Josquin13 said:


> Totally agree. Several days ago, I listed my 11 favorite Handel sopranos on the "Handel operas/cantatas" thread, with links to their representative recordings. I included Auger, Invernizzi, Kirkby, and Sampson, who you mention, along with Elly Ameling, Suzie Le Blanc, Monika Mauch (who's only done the Nine German Arias), and Julianne Baird, but also Ann Hallenberg, Dame Janet Baker, and Lorraine Hunt Lieberson, who are my favorite Handel mezzos or altos.
> 
> Most recently, I've liked sopranos Gemma Bertagnolli and Stephanie True in Handel cantatas, with Ensemble Zefiro & Contrasto Armonico, respectively. The following recording will be of interest, I believe, if you don't know it, as not only is it exceptional, but it includes the premiere of Handel's "Venus and Adonis", which was probably his first attempt to set English words to music: https://www.amazon.com/Handel-Venus...&qid=1527872144&sr=1-3&keywords=handel+zefiro


Of those you mentioned, I'm aware of Hallenberg, Baker, and Hunt-Lieberson. I will try to check out the rest, including that disc.


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

ldiat said:


>


I think that is the only Ariodante available on DVD, but it is a good one!


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## JSBach85 (Feb 18, 2017)

I purchased more Handel Operas in these weeks. My updated list of recordings:

- Amadigi di Gaula. Minkowski/Les Musiciens du Louvre.
- Giulio Cesare. Jacobs/Concerto Koln.
- Giulio Cesare. Petrou/Orchestra of Patras.
- Giulio Cesare. Minkowski/Les Musiciens du Louvre.
- Giulio Cesare. Curtis/Il Complesso Barocco.
- Tamerlano. Petrou/Orchestra of Patras.
- Tamerlano. Minasi/Il Pomo D'Oro.
- Arianna in Creta. Petrou/Orchestra of Patras.
- Agrippina. Gardiner/English Baroque Soloists.
- Ariodante. Minkowski/Les Musiciens du Louvre.
- Ariodante. Curtis/Il Complesso Barocco.
- Flavio. Jacobs/Ensemble 415.
- Flavio. Curnyn/Early Opera Company.
- Rodelinda. Curtis/Il Complesso Barocco.
- Rodrigo. Curtis/Il Complesso Barocco.
- Alcina. Curtis/Il Complesso Barocco.
- Riccardo Primo. Goodwin/Kammerorchester Basel.
- Tolomeo. Curtis/Il Complesso Barocco.
- Faramondo. Fasolis/I Barocchisti.
- Orlando. Hogwood/The Academy of Ancient Music.
- Rinaldo. Hogwood/The Academy of Ancient Music.
- Rinaldo. Jacobs/Freiburger Barockorchester.
- Arminio. Petrou/Armonia Atenea.
- Alessandro. Petrou/Armonia Atenea.
- Ottone. Petrou/Il Pomo D'Oro.
- Partenope. Minasi/Il Pomo D'Oro.
- Lucio Cornelio Silla. Biondi/Europa Galante.


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)




----------

